# What do you like about tortoises?



## yillt (Jan 3, 2016)

Before anyone asks, yes, I do Love my tortoise and this post has nothing to do with that. But I've been wondering what are the qualitys we all love so much in our tortoises. I mean, admit it, they aren't soft and cuddly, they don't play with you, you can't buy them 'toys' as such and they don't learn tricks. I do adore my tortoise and the animal in general but I can't pinpoint why. Maybe it's their wise eyes or little stubby legs. Maybe it's just their long lifespan or quiet companionship. I've had rats, hamsters, fish, rabbits, a cat but somehow, a tortoise wins for me. And I'm not even sure why.cEither way, I would like to find out why YOU love your tortoise.


----------



## wellington (Jan 3, 2016)

First, because I have always wanted one, for as long as I can remember. Second, because they have been around for sooooo many years, it amazes me what they have survived? Third, because they require no attention (not talking about the care of them)but welcomes or tolerates it if I want to give it to them. I have had many, many animals, all much higher maintenance and besides my lizards, tortoises are probably the least needy and least amount of work. I like having a low maintenance, in my opinion, animal for a change, that doesn't have to have all my attention. Oh and they are just too darn cute too.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 3, 2016)

I Love watching them and getting to know them. They are so timeless and calming. I enjoy the challenge of building suitable habitats, and tweaking things to get it just right. Building enclosures and planting enclosures is so much fun. And they grow so fast you get to redecorate all the time.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 3, 2016)

What's not to like ? Everything they do intrigues me.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 3, 2016)

Favorite physical parts: their tongues and tooshies


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 3, 2016)

+1 on all the above. I just love them, what has caught my attention about these animals is the amount of stuff you learn, its endless, when you research into each aspect of your torts requirements you end up learning so much. I was reading up on the light spectrum the other day, in particular the infrared spectrum. Well I ended up reading about the Saturn ring by the time I had done, still baffled. lol. I know more about biology than I ever did at school. Plants, I never thought I'd be interested in plants, I am now. Geography, my worst subject at school, not now.
Also what is really intriguing, there is still a lot not known about tortoises. Its a big jigsaw puzzle that is not finished yet. 

Also, I just love to sit down after work and just watch my tortoise, its piece out time for me.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 3, 2016)

Why? Simple, I can outrun them.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 3, 2016)

dmmj said:


> Why? Simple, I can outrun them.


And I can outsmart them.  Well, sometimes.


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2016)

I like their appearance, their ease of care, their behavior, their interaction with me and each other, their long life spans, and I like that they can make little mini tortoises for me.


----------



## Razan (Jan 3, 2016)

I love my tortoise. I thought THIS pet will be slow and easy to keep up with. Did not know tortoises could actually be fast. I love how he demands to eatrightnow while we try to prepare his hay salad. I love the unexpectedly curious guy bulldozing into anything we try to work on in his yard.




OK, I see the hay. Now where is the good stuff ? Add mulberry leaves and greens PRONTO !


----------



## Big Charlie (Jan 4, 2016)

I love how different they are from me and other animals. They are fascinating. They are like living bulldozers. They are mysterious. Plus I love how long they live and how big they get.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 6, 2016)

I agree with Big Charlie here: torts are something very different, very different from other animals.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 6, 2016)

I became a tort owner by accident - never ever wanted a tort - could not see the point of them.
BUT
then Lola came into my life and I started learning and finding out all about them and I was hooked. I still don't know why really.
He is fascinating and cute and funny and I can watch him for hours. You have no choice but to stop and let the days worries drain away. A great way to de stress yourself!!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 6, 2016)

I also chose tortoises because I'm smarter than them. Honest I am.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 6, 2016)

I bought Spud because I love reptiles.
I looked at many reptiles but I couldn't stand the mealworms/crickets etc that you had to feed them and snakes don't really interact much.
After seeing my friends tortoise just wanted around without a care and eating fresh leaves I just loved how chilled out they are and fell in love


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 6, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I also chose tortoises because I'm smarter than them. Honest I am.


Smarter then me then 
Spud once nearly beat me at a game of snakes and ladders.


And as you can see, I can't even take a picture without putting my finger over the lens


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Jan 6, 2016)

Jodie said:


> I Love watching them and getting to know them. They are so timeless and calming. I enjoy the challenge of building suitable habitats, and tweaking things to get it just right. Building enclosures and planting enclosures is so much fun. And they grow so fast you get to redecorate all the time.



Exactly what I love about Pixel!


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 6, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Smarter then me then
> Spud once nearly beat me at a game of snakes and ladders.
> View attachment 161267
> 
> And as you can see, I can't even take a picture without putting my finger over the lens


Lucky Spud! And a lovely pic.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky Spud! And a lovely pic.


Haha thanks, it's an old pic but I think it's quite funny.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not really interested in them. Just make'em better when they are sick


----------



## Pearly (Jan 6, 2016)

It wasn't my choice, it was my Daughter's and aince she and I are "joined at the hip" and she is only 11, naturally I have stepped in to fill in the blanks for her. I have always loved torts, but then I love ALL God's Creation, adore animals and plants, Nature in general. I had never been around pet tortoise except briefly in childhood years an acquaintance had a little Greek tortoise, whom I remember seeing roam the house. They probably fed her the wrong food, and all the other "beginner's mistakes".... I am always open to my children trying new things as I know the pets will be well cared for so my daughter's choice of pet was ok with me and even exciting. I love those babies to pieces! Of course we got 2!!!! Just like many other beginners out there, but we are figuring it out in the babies' favor. I love watching them walk, climb, eat, drink. Love their little pink tongues and love to watch the back of their feet when walking. Their backs look like little old "bowlegged babushka"... Just love them! Another favorite is a big yawn when they show inside of their mouth and that tongue! Looove it! Love it! Great thread by the way


----------



## W Shaw (Jan 6, 2016)

wellington said:


> First, because I have always wanted one, for as long as I can remember. Second, because they have been around for sooooo many years, it amazes me what they have survived? Third, because they require no attention (not talking about the care of them)but welcomes or tolerates it if I want to give it to them. I have had many, many animals, all much higher maintenance and besides my lizards, tortoises are probably the least needy and least amount of work. I like having a low maintenance, in my opinion, animal for a change, that doesn't have to have all my attention. Oh and they are just too darn cute too.



I think it's funny that you like them because they're low maintenance, while 2 months in with mine, I'm saying the exact opposite. I've never had a critter who was so high maintenance. My cat eats Iams and occasional treats. He's happy at the same temps I am. We sleep in the same bed, watch TV together, eat meals together and safely share the same living space. SO simple. Just like having a roommate. The ferrets were the same. The tortoise? Temps and humidity and soaking, and complex dietary needs and UVB. Constant monitoring. I'm trying to figure out how to rearrange the whole apartment to make a good living space for him. No regrets about rescuing him and I love the little rascal, but I hadn't really expected to have my entire life consumed by his day to day care.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 6, 2016)

W Shaw said:


> I think it's funny that you like them because they're low maintenance, while 2 months in with mine, I'm saying the exact opposite. I've never had a critter who was so high maintenance. My cat eats Iams and occasional treats. He's happy at the same temps I am. We sleep in the same bed, watch TV together, eat meals together and safely share the same living space. SO simple. Just like having a roommate. The ferrets were the same. The tortoise? Temps and humidity and soaking, and complex dietary needs and UVB. Constant monitoring. I'm trying to figure out how to rearrange the whole apartment to make a good living space for him. No regrets about rescuing him and I love the little rascal, but I hadn't really expected to have my entire life consumed by his day to day care.



You mean you don't keep your entire apartment @ 80*?


----------



## W Shaw (Jan 6, 2016)

jaizei said:


> You mean you don't keep your entire apartment @ 80*?


Until Ronan came along, the winter temp in my apartment was between 47 and 57.


----------



## Tom (Jan 6, 2016)

W Shaw said:


> I think it's funny that you like them because they're low maintenance, while 2 months in with mine, I'm saying the exact opposite. I've never had a critter who was so high maintenance. My cat eats Iams and occasional treats. He's happy at the same temps I am. We sleep in the same bed, watch TV together, eat meals together and safely share the same living space. SO simple. Just like having a roommate. The ferrets were the same. The tortoise? Temps and humidity and soaking, and complex dietary needs and UVB. Constant monitoring. I'm trying to figure out how to rearrange the whole apartment to make a good living space for him. No regrets about rescuing him and I love the little rascal, but I hadn't really expected to have my entire life consumed by his day to day care.



Babies are more work for the first year or two, but if you live in a warm climate it gets really easy once they move outside.


----------



## 4jean (Jan 6, 2016)

I love their eyes, shell patterns and watching them eat. I also love the gardening part, and it seems there is always something to learn when you have a tortoise....My husband can't believe how much care and energy I put into my tortoise (I think he is jealous).


----------



## W Shaw (Jan 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> Babies are more work for the first year or two, but if you live in a warm climate it gets really easy once they move outside.



I imagine so... but I don't live in a warm climate & don't have a yard, so I'm in for it! Fortunately, I live just a block from the arboretum where the university's sulcata grazes, and they're fine with Ronan playing there as well, but it will have to be supervised visits. Planning to make him a little "tortoise sweater" to which I can attach a light lead so he can stomp around without the risk of me losing track of him.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 6, 2016)

W Shaw said:


> I think it's funny that you like them because they're low maintenance, while 2 months in with mine, I'm saying the exact opposite. I've never had a critter who was so high maintenance. My cat eats Iams and occasional treats. He's happy at the same temps I am. We sleep in the same bed, watch TV together, eat meals together and safely share the same living space. SO simple. Just like having a roommate. The ferrets were the same. The tortoise? Temps and humidity and soaking, and complex dietary needs and UVB. Constant monitoring. I'm trying to figure out how to rearrange the whole apartment to make a good living space for him. No regrets about rescuing him and I love the little rascal, but I hadn't really expected to have my entire life consumed by his day to day care.


Don't forget the bit about being unable ever to have a holiday again because no one wants the responsibility of looking after him!! So unless tort can go with you - you stay with him!
Or is that just me!!?


----------



## W Shaw (Jan 6, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> Don't forget the bit about being unable ever to have a holiday again because no one wants the responsibility of looking after him!! So unless tort can go with you - you stay with him!
> Or is that just me!!?



Nope that's me too. I really have no one who could look after him. Then again, I've only ever left my cat overnight on maybe 3 occasions, but I don't get any vacation time from my job, so I really can't have holidays anyhow.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 6, 2016)

W Shaw said:


> Nope that's me too. I really have no one who could look after him. Then again, I've only ever left my cat overnight on maybe 3 occasions, but I don't get any vacation time from my job, so I really can't have holidays anyhow.


I get lots of hols as a teacher but not been away for almost 2 years. I feel a bit cheeky asking people I usually would stay with if they mind me using their electricity to keep a tortoise warm! And not everyone wants a tort pooping in their house, even if it's contained.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> Don't forget the bit about being unable ever to have a holiday again because no one wants the responsibility of looking after him!! So unless tort can go with you - you stay with him!
> Or is that just me!!?



Lucky for me (and my animals) I've never been one to want to go away for any length of time. My husband and I used to go on day trips, but once he was gone, I never even do that. I have turned into a hermit.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Lucky for me (and my animals) I've never been one to want to go away for any length of time. My husband and I used to go on day trips, but once he was gone, I never even do that. I have turned into a hermit.


Yes my friends often comment on my reclusive existence since I've had a tort!
But I've never been a regular traveller. My passport expired 3 years ago was only used once in 10 years so I haven't bothered renewing it! I think a motorhome with a tort area may be the answer!!


----------



## gamera154 (Jan 6, 2016)

what i like the shell the face the cute little butt how he flips his food bowl when he's done by going under it then walking on it like he's the king of the world then he looks at me like what you lokin at how he has to dig up all the things in his indoor enclosure and just him in genral


----------



## Big Charlie (Jan 6, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> Don't forget the bit about being unable ever to have a holiday again because no one wants the responsibility of looking after him!! So unless tort can go with you - you stay with him!
> Or is that just me!!?





W Shaw said:


> Nope that's me too. I really have no one who could look after him. Then again, I've only ever left my cat overnight on maybe 3 occasions, but I don't get any vacation time from my job, so I really can't have holidays anyhow.


A couple of years ago we took a 2 month trip during the summer. Left Charlie on his own in the yard. He had plenty of food from the grass and plants in our yard, and he had his burrow for shelter. My son came over every few days to fill up his water and check on him. He discovered the tortoise forum before I did!


----------



## wellington (Jan 6, 2016)

W Shaw said:


> I think it's funny that you like them because they're low maintenance, while 2 months in with mine, I'm saying the exact opposite. I've never had a critter who was so high maintenance. My cat eats Iams and occasional treats. He's happy at the same temps I am. We sleep in the same bed, watch TV together, eat meals together and safely share the same living space. SO simple. Just like having a roommate. The ferrets were the same. The tortoise? Temps and humidity and soaking, and complex dietary needs and UVB. Constant monitoring. I'm trying to figure out how to rearrange the whole apartment to make a good living space for him. No regrets about rescuing him and I love the little rascal, but I hadn't really expected to have my entire life consumed by his day to day care.


When my leopard was little, he felt like high maintenance and I worried much more. Like the baby Leo I have now. My bigger ones now live in a heated shed. Once everything is tweaked, it's quite easy, even here in the cold of Chicago and a little easier in the summer time. It will or should get easier once you got everything working just right.


----------



## W Shaw (Jan 6, 2016)

I hope so, but we'll make it work one way or other.


----------



## Kori5 (Jan 10, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> Don't forget the bit about being unable ever to have a holiday again because no one wants the responsibility of looking after him!! So unless tort can go with you - you stay with him!
> Or is that just me!!?


A problem for me, too. This summer my boyfriend and I went on our holiday vacation at the coast for two weeks. Our Hermann was left with my parents in yard where he spends half the year. But the problem is he is a picky eater, loves hand feeding etc. They didn't soak him, fed him tomatoes. There are tortoise friendly weeds in the yard for him but I was so worried! So I don't know what I'm gonna do this year


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jan 13, 2016)

I love their elephantine back legs, their roundness, their general quiet, how slowly they move, their little smooth heads and the wrinkly necks, the pointy pink tongues, the way I can just sit and watch him do nothing and be perfectly happy.


----------



## Crzt4torts (Jan 13, 2016)

I love the way they move, relaxing to me to watch them. I think they have very wise, knowing faces.


----------



## kelii (Jan 14, 2016)

I was never really interested in tortoises, but I wanted a larger reptile. We can't have any iguanas or snakes where we live, so we decided on the red foots. I am so glad we did! they have so much more personality than my other reptiles, and they are calming to watch and interact with. I love their stumpy legs, how they have claws instead of toes, and their little tongues.


----------



## Sandy Martinez (Jan 15, 2016)

I've loved them all my life and finally now own one. Had stuffed tortoise toys as a child, then figurines...family, coworkers, friends knew this and I ended up with a collection of tortoise everything...figurines, jewelry...you name it, if it was a tortoise they saw, I would come to mind and it was gifted.  They're just so darn cute and so calming to me...love to watch him walk around the yard or just watch him in his enclosure being so content and walking up when he hears by voice when its meal time. Funny, I'm the only one in my family who feels this way about them 
So interesting reading everyones responses to this!


----------



## Sara G. (Mar 29, 2016)

They're like very small dinosaurs, what's not to love about them?!
Plus I love the way they stomp all over, and their tongues are so cute!
I read in a book on the exotic pet trade that the smugglers didn't care about the tortoises/turtles they smuggled until they saw the little tongue. It some how humanized the torts for them and it changed how they looked at the pet trade. And I'd have to say I agree, seeing their little tongue is an eye opener for quite a few people. It's as if people don't expect torts to have tongues!


----------



## Pearly (Mar 30, 2016)

Sara G. said:


> They're like very small dinosaurs, what's not to love about them?!
> Plus I love the way they stomp all over, and their tongues are so cute!
> I read in a book on the exotic pet trade that the smugglers didn't care about the tortoises/turtles they smuggled until they saw the little tongue. It some how humanized the torts for them and it changed how they looked at the pet trade. And I'd have to say I agree, seeing their little tongue is an eye opener for quite a few people. It's as if people don't expect torts to have tongues!


I know! right?! But I myself was shocked about that little tongue!!! And no idea what I was expecting! "Snake tongue"???? Or one like frogs' or chameleons'?


----------



## Rue (Mar 30, 2016)

I agree with everyone too...

It's the mini-dinosaur connection, the 'wise' look in their eyes, the confidence they seem to have (despite the fact that they are rather helpless), their obvious joy in eating - with that adorable tongue. I love the whole 'Zen Tortoise' thing they have going...they are not rushing...and it's very relaxing watching them not rush.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Apr 8, 2016)

They do remind us of the dinosaurs. Bet, I find torts and turtles very relaxing to watch. The wisdom they seem to have when they look at you. I can see the gears turning as if they are talking to you. Well, they are, we just have to understand them. But, I love all animals no matter what they are.


----------



## TerraTheRussian (Apr 13, 2016)

It's hard to put into words, but they are just so interesting. Their tough scales and sweet docile behavior, not wanting to hurt a soul. They reallly are relaxing to watch, with their slow, calm movements.


----------

